
Ask HN: Intro buyer and seller of a side project, how to get a commission? - joaobatista
I believe I can intro a good SaaS side business product to a potential buyer, what is the proper way to negotiate a commission for it? How to avoid that the buyer and seller skip me in the process? Thanks HN!
======
tacostakohashi
You need to build some trust with them and provide value throughout the
process. If you introduce two parties that would have had a hard time finding
each other, and help with questions and suggestions throughout the process,
then they'll be happy to pay you an want you to do that again.

If you just give them each other's names and email address / phone number,
then want a big check a few months later, then they can (and should) skip you.

------
sloaken
I would model your contract after the way houses are sold in your area. Real
estate agents face the same problem. Or you could look at how headhunters do
it.

------
rabidonrails
How can you avoid that they skip you? Get a contract in place.

